# relationship survey



## work_in_progress (May 16, 2005)

for singles -

not often

thru other people, friends, family members, etc

hm, 6 months i believe - but it was very on & off, i'm not even sure you could call it a real relationship

i'd just like someone to share life with, i'd like to have someone to care about...

i've never tried it & i'm extremely wary. i've heard a bunch of "success" stories, but i dunno. i feel like i have to be around someone to get an actual feel for who they are. that's impossible to do thru a computer screen...


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

for singles
how often do you date? 
I've never been on a date

Where do you meet your dates? 
See above answer

what is the length of your longest relationship? 
Never been in one

What are you looking for in a relationship? 
Someone who won't reject or hurt me. Someone I can feel comfortable with. Nobody seems willing to give me a chance though.

Have you ever tried internet dating? if so, what did you think? 
I spent over three years trying internet personals and they never worked for me. So its rather obvious I don't like them.


----------



## skigirl81 (Nov 12, 2004)

In a r'ship - met at work

Been together 10 months

Emotionally open? Too much apparently

Supportive of SA? Yes very. 

for me, being worried to much is a difficulty. Ties into jealousy and insecurity i guess. 

Having someone you can be yourself with, to share your love and laugh with.


----------



## roya (Nov 12, 2005)

cool thread, topher 

*for singles*

how often do you date? 
-Dated only once so far.....so its like-once every 23 years. 
Acoordingly, I'm expecting my second date in april 2028.

Where do you meet your dates?
-we met atschool. she was weird, but beautiful. dunno what she found in me- im nothing close to being good looking.

ofcourse she came back to her senses very very soon. :lol
..and dumped me on the side of the road :fall

what is the length of your longest relationship?
- about 2/3 months (!)

What are you looking for in a relationship?
-endless love, warmth, understanding, emotional confidence etc etc

Have you ever tried internet dating? if so, what did you think?
-tried, no success.


----------



## workman (Mar 5, 2004)

for singles 
how often do you date? 
I've been on 8 dates my whole life. They were all in the last 2 or 3 years.

Where do you meet your dates?
1 from match.com the others from myspace.com

what is the length of your longest relationship?
never been in a relationship

What are you looking for in a relationship?
same as what everyone else has said.

Have you ever tried internet dating? if so, what did you think?
Well, thats where I met them all. Some of them were prety nice and cool, others were a little different. I think the thing about internet is that it is easier for people can bend the truth about themselves more than in real life. I need to try to meet a girl off-line.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

for singles
how often do you date? 
-I don't

Where do you meet your dates?
-Nowhere

what is the length of your longest relationship?
Never had one.

What are you looking for in a relationship?
-Have no idea

Have you ever tried internet dating? if so, what did you think?
-Never tried it


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

for singles:
how often do you date? Never have :afr 

And so it follows that I can't answer the other questions.


----------



## Lyric Suite (Mar 16, 2006)

for singles

*how often do you date?*

I dated only once in my life.

*Where do you meet your dates?*

No idea.

*what is the length of your longest relationship?*

3 weeks. She ended the relationship because i was too 'shy'.

*What are you looking for in a relationship?*

Nothing, bucause i know i'm not adeguate enough to get anything.

*Have you ever tried internet dating? if so, what did you think?*

I tried. It sucks. Girls are a lot less atractive online then in real life. Or maybe it's just my depression that made me lose interest in talking to them...


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

For Single:


how often do you date?
I haven't dated n e lately, the last date, or hanging out(playing pool) with someone was in february. I have maybe been on in my whole life, 5 dates

Where do you meet your dates?
I have met them through friends, family, the internet(actually had an internet relationship when I was 2, met off of nexopia, icq

what is the length of your longest relationship?
around 2 years, actually not quite though, 1 year and 11 months give or take a couple of days((she broke my heart, put I am slowly moving past that)

What are you looking for in a relationship?
Someone that is compassionate, and knows what she wants out of life, someone I can talk to and someone that is a great listener too, wow this sounds like a personal here lol

Have you ever tried internet dating? if so, what did you think?
I have tried, turned out to be great friends with some of them


----------



## ott (Aug 2, 2005)

*for singles *
*how often do you date?* Never been on one
*Where do you meet your dates?* See above
*what is the length of your longest relationship?* Again, see above... 
*What are you looking for in a relationship?* Intimacy, closeness. Someone genuinely happy to see me.
*Have you ever tried internet dating? if so, what did you think?* I have profiles on a couple, but I've only exchanged a handful of messages in total.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

for people in a relationship 

how did you meet your partner? 
*On this site* 

how long have you been together? 
*Several months now*

how emotionally open are you with your partner? 
*Well I try to be but that's a difficult area for me*

Is your SO supportive of your SA? 
*Yep since she has it too* 

what is the most difficult part of being in a relationship? 
*My mind playing tricks on me.. always thinking I'm doing something wrong when I'm not*

the best part? 
*Snuggles!! *:lol *Having someone I feel comfy talking to*


----------



## KireiYume (Feb 13, 2006)

for people in a relationship 

how did you meet your partner?
Through another online friend.

how long have you been together? 
3 years this October ^^

how emotionally open are you with your partner? 
Totally and completely open.

Is your SO supportive of your SA?
Yep, very supportive. 

what is the most difficult part of being in a relationship? 
For me, it's the long distance issues. We live in different states, but we've met 2 times. We only see eachother maybe once a year(although we talk every night for about 3 hours on the phone), so the hardest part is getting back into a normal routine once the other has to go back home.

the best part? 
Always having someone to depend on.


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

*for singles*

*how often do you date?*

I don't.

*Where do you meet your dates?*

I don't really meet anyone, but it has been off the internet. 
*
what is the length of your longest relationship?*

About 2 weeks, but I wouldn't even call it a relationship.

*What are you looking for in a relationship?*

A best friend, companionship, fun, laughs..

*Have you ever tried internet dating? if so, what did you think?*

I've really just talked to people and went from there, never really "internet dating" Nothing really came of it.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

For Singles 

*How often do you date?*

Never.

*Where do you meet your dates?*

Nowhere.

*What is the length of your longest relationship?*

Er, 8 months?

*What are you looking for in a relationship?*

Don't know, not looking.

*Have you ever tried internet dating? If so, what did you think?*

Met someone from online, but I doubt I'd ever do it again.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

*for people in a relationship*

*how did you meet your partner?*
through sas
*how long have you been together?*
a few months
*how emotionally open are you with your partner?*
I think i'm pretty open
*Is your SO supportive of your SA?*
mhmm. she has sa too, so she understands 
*what is the most difficult part of being in a relationship?*
trying not to be too clingy and dependent, and feeling inadequate, i guess that's more than one thing, but they're sorta related
*the best part? *
Snuggles! and having someone to share with and talk to


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

for singles
how often do you date? 
So infrequently that it hasn't happened yet.

Where do you meet your dates? 
At their house, I suppose. Then we'd go to a strip club because I'm a classy guy.

what is the length of your longest relationship? 
N/A, but I would estimate that they would all last long enough--I would too.~ (been practicing 8) )

What are you looking for in a relationship?
Sex and possible friendship~

Have you ever tried internet dating? if so, what did you think? 
No, but with the right character and body-type, I imagine it's a very convenient way to "hook-up."~

I'm jesting, of course, but I didn't need to tell you that, did I?


----------



## Urkidding (Oct 12, 2005)

topher said:


> for people in a relationship
> how did you meet your partner?
> how long have you been together?
> how emotionally open are you with your partner?
> ...


1) Met my partner thru an offline dating service. Our first date was at an activity center with putt-putt golf and pool tables.

2) We've been together for 13 years.

3) I'm open with my partner, although not 100%. I wouldn't be 100% open to anyone. I'd say she knows 95% about me.

4) She's very supportive of me and my disability, because it's a part of me that I can't really change and we get along, have fun, etc. despite it. Took her a little time for her to completely understand as she has no SA at work but I certainly do.

5) The most difficulty in our relationship is finding time for each other around other committments and the kids (whom I dearly love ).

6) The best part is sharing, having someone there, to understand you, learn from and about, to hug, scratch your back when you've had a hard day--Man, all of that sounded corny. :lol


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

*For singles*

*how often do you date?*

It varies, but on average probably like every 5 months.

*Where do you meet your dates? *

School, internet, I even met one through an ex heh.

*what is the length of your longest relationship?*

8 months.

*What are you looking for in a relationship? *

Someone who can be my best friend. Something different from all my other relationships so far. Not sure exactly what it is...

*Have you ever tried internet dating? if so, what did you think?*

I have, worked pretty well.


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

*for singles*

*how often do you date?*
I have not been on a real date since last June.

*Where do you meet your dates?*
I have met them through friends, work, and one on line.

*what is the length of your longest relationship?*
Four years.

*What are you looking for in a relationship?*
Honesty, reliability, laughter, monogomy, commitment, supportiveness, someone I can be best friends with, openness, intimacy, someone I can grow with and learn from.

*Have you ever tried internet dating? if so, what did you think?*
From my limited experience with it so far I would have to say it was a great experience. The only down fall is if you live far away from each other.


----------



## rb27 (Jul 17, 2005)

*for singles*
*how often do you date?*
I've never been on a date in my life.

*Where do you meet your dates?*
In my mind.

*what is the length of your longest relationship?*
I've been with myself for close to 22 years.

*What are you looking for in a relationship?*
A soul mate. I dunno, I wouldn't mind the physical stuff but I need someone to share my life with.
*
Have you ever tried internet dating? if so, what did you think?*
Nope.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

*for singles*
*how often do you date?*

Used to be quite often, last date was a month ago.

*Where do you meet your dates?*

Bar, class, or at work.

*what is the length of your longest relationship?*

2 years.

*What are you looking for in a relationship?*

Not sure...somebody who is nice, attractive, and loves physical activity. Yea, I'm simple.

*
Have you ever tried internet dating? if so, what did you think?*

No, never really tried it.


----------



## alternativesong (Apr 5, 2006)

For Singles 

How often do you date? 

I have yet to go on a date.

Where do you meet your dates? 

On the corner of nowhere and never have. 

What is the length of your longest relationship? 

.....

What are you looking for in a relationship? 

Something committed. Not marriage or anything but more than just dinner and a movie, although that sounds pretty good right now 

Have you ever tried internet dating? If so, what did you think? 

No, I'm only recently old enough to do it. I'd try it though.


----------



## Carbon Breather (Mar 13, 2005)

for singles ---

how often do you date? 
I eat with my parents pretty often, is that a date?

Where do you meet your dates? 
Apparently at places that i don't visit

what is the length of your longest relationship? 
0 Minutes

What are you looking for in a relationship? 
Someone to talk to, make out with and make me feel less lonely and depressed.

Have you ever tried internet dating? if so, what did you think?
Nope, but i've thought about it.


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

Carbon Breather said:


> how often do you date?
> I eat with my parents pretty often, is that a date?


Only if your dad cops a feel.


----------



## christiem (Mar 1, 2006)

for people in a relationship
how did you meet your partner?

When in college, we were hired at a restaurant at the same time.

how long have you been together?

We have been together for a total of 10 years, married for almost 4.

how emotionally open are you with your partner?

I am very open with him. Sometimes he can't say much back, he's not one for words, but he is my best friend and there is nothing I can't share with him.

Is your SO supportive of your SA?

Yes. He is also my pharmacist so he is always answering my questions.

what is the most difficult part of being in a relationship?

I really can't say what is the most difficult. After 10 years we are still madly in love with each other. I guess one problem is that my meds have caused me to be less interested in sex, and I know this bothers him even though he doesn't really express it.

the best part?
Having someone to share every new (and old) experience with. Someone to hold me after the most difficult break down and to support me through every success.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Argo said:


> Carbon Breather said:
> 
> 
> > how often do you date?
> ...


Ohhh geeeez :lol :lol :lol


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

i wish i could answer your survey but i've never been in any relationships lol


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

*for singles*

*how often do you date?*

.. I might go OUT with a guy on a "date" MAYBE once per year.

*Where do you meet your dates?*

School or online. I had 3 Bfs I met at school and 1 from online.

*what is the length of your longest relationship?*

1.5 years. And oddly, it was with the guy from online. My other three relationships were about an average of 3 months.

*What are you looking for in a relationship?*

Someone to get to know. A friend. Someone I can talk to ..share everything with... Just someone to spend my time with and someome I look forward to seeing and someone who looks forward to seeing me. And, in the future a real commitment/LTR.

*Have you ever tried internet dating? if so, what did you think?*

Yes.. Not very satisfied. I can't meet people any other way now so it's my only option. I truly wanted it to be "last resort"..but really is my -only- resort. I do talk to a lot of guys (online) but, none work out..to where we'd meet up. We're too different (they're normal), distance, or they're interested in someone else.


----------



## popcorn (Dec 18, 2005)

for people in a relationship 

how did you meet your partner? 
i met him at college. we had a class together, but never talked. he was in an improv group and one day was hanging up ads for it and came by my dorm room and started talking to my roomie who he knew...i talked to him too and it just kinda went from there.

how long have you been together? 
2.5 years

how emotionally open are you with your partner? 
completely

Is your SO supportive of your SA?
yes, very

what is the most difficult part of being in a relationship? 
well with SA, it's obviously getting over those first jitters. after that i would say...in laws. lol j/k. this one is hard to answer, i guess it depends on the couple.

the best part? 
having someone who loves you unconditionally and is always there for you. a best friend.


----------



## popcorn (Dec 18, 2005)

:dd


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Gumaro said:


> Sheri said:
> 
> 
> > *Have you ever tried internet dating? If so, what did you think?*
> ...


 :lol


----------



## fraidycat (Oct 29, 2004)

i just wanted to add that it's nice to hear that everyone's SO is usually very supportive of their sa. Gives me hope =) I'm currently in a relationship that's somewhat in transition so im not even going to try to answer..lol


----------



## disintergration (Nov 11, 2003)

for singles 
how often do you date? 
not often but i try. ive been in 2 relationships

Where do you meet your dates? school or through friends

what is the length of your longest relationship? 4 months, i miss those days 
What are you looking for in a relationship? 
trust, someone who is caring, can understand me and my complexities, support

Have you ever tried internet dating? if so, what did you think? yes, i dunno i usually just talk to ppl online nothing really happens.


----------



## zelig (Apr 15, 2005)

topher said:


> for singles
> how often do you date?
> Where do you meet your dates?
> what is the length of your longest relationship?
> ...


never
nowhere
0 seconds
a relationship
no, and won't. not a fan of internet dating at all.


----------



## Mr_Twig (Apr 10, 2006)

How often do you date? 

Never. 

Where do you meet your dates? 

Nowhere. 

What is the length of your longest relationship? 

Nonexistent.

What are you looking for in a relationship? 

Sweet, funny, good conversationist, similar interests, supportive, reasonably cute-quite a laundry list, eh?

Have you ever tried internet dating? If so, what did you think? 

No-it's a waste of time. They eventually ask for pictures.


----------



## Desi (Nov 18, 2003)

For people in a relationship

We met at work.
We have been together for 3 yrs and 4 months.
There are only a few things I might not tell him, SA related, mostly because he might not understand...
He is not that supportive. He says things like: its not a big deal, just do it... 
There might be a few things, but I can't think of any right now. I guess probably in the begining of the relationship. When you start to feel something for the other person, but you don't know if its mutual. I don't know I guess I'm just insecure.
The best part is knowing you are not alone. That there is someone that likes you, thinks of you, and wants to see you and be with you.


----------



## Longie (Jul 14, 2004)

*for singles
how often do you date?*

Hardly ever. Must have had about 5 dates in my entire life.

*Where do you meet your dates?*

Speed dating, online (once), in a club (once)

*what is the length of your longest relationship? *

Never had one

*What are you looking for in a relationship?*

I used to be looking for a long-term relationship with someone who had all the qualities I look for in someone - intelligence, kindness, open-mindedness, and _some_ of the physical attributes. After being totally disillusioned with that, I am now just looking for casual experience of dating, but I can't seem to get even that far.

*Have you ever tried internet dating? if so, what did you think?*

Tried more than one site for long periods, only ever met one person. Its a useless way of meeting people in my experience. Never seem to keep talking to anyone long enough to actually meet up. They just disappear for no apparent reason.


----------



## BMSMA1A2B3 (Apr 7, 2006)

*for singles*

*how often do you date?*

As often as possible.

*Where do you meet your dates?*

Usually online, then meet offline.

*what is the length of your longest relationship?*

A few months.

*What are you looking for in a relationship?*

The usual? Looking for someone to spend my life with. Not really sure how to answer this one. :stu

*Have you ever tried internet dating? if so, what did you think?*

"Internet dating"? As in...?

Strictly online relationships? Tried and hated.

Using the net to find girls and meet them offline? Tried with mixed results. Will keep trying.


----------



## suppressed (Apr 19, 2005)

*for people in a relationship*

*how did you meet your partner?* 
Through a friend or actually 2 friends .. that both worked at the same place as him. one friend introduced me to him in RL I only saw him for about 5 minutes and us both being shy we maybe said 5 words to each other and then I "fled" from the room , I don't even think we made more than 3 seconds worth of eye contact.. then 2 years later he asked my other friend for my yahoo screen name and we started chatting .. and he eventually asked me out on a date .

*how long have you been together?* 
9 years tomorrow (12th of April) married 3 years

*how emotionally open are you with your partner?* 
ALOT .. (Its been on and off at times though) recently we have been more honest and open with each other than we have in the whole 9 years .. 
*

Is your SO supportive of your SA?* 
Yes and No .. not 100% ... Hes always been completely unsupportive of it and a BIG JERK...but we started marriage counseling a few months back and my marriage counselor (not knowing I had SA) diagnosed me with it infront of him confirming everything I've been trying to tell my husband for years and now he knows its a REAL disorder and he is starting to understand what exactly it is . and he believes me ... I've been making ALOT of progress by myself in the last 3-4 months .. and he is making alot of progress in being supportive and understanding ..even though he still has his moments .... I guess he just can't Understand it.. :stu

*what is the most difficult part of being in a relationship?* 
For me a HUGE lack of trust .. I've never been able to trust anybody in my life , and ontop of my issues with not being able to trust people hes given me several reasons to NOT trust him.

There are ALOT of other things but just to many to put here .. Trust is my biggest challenge though..

*the best part? * 
I feel like I'm a completely different person "with" him ... I'm not lonely or insecure ... I don't care so much what people think of me .

I have somebody to confide in and talk to where I can't do that with anybody else .. (not like I do with him ) anyways...

I have a best friend with benefits 

We have a family together .. I LOVE having a family and I live for my family ...

It is the only thing in my life I've ever accomplished that I wanted to!! LOL 
(did that sound bad?) ...

I guess I could go on but I'll stop there :um


----------



## Strychnyne (Mar 28, 2006)

for people in a relationship:

how did you meet your partner? 
In highschool art class, we both drew the same kind of freaky stuff. So we hit it off well.

how long have you been together? 
7 years, and been married 6 1/2 months

how emotionally open are you with your partner? 
Very open.

Is your SO supportive of your SA? 
He thinks I'm a hypocondriac, but does realize social situations bug me, so will offer to call people & help me out.

what is the most difficult part of being in a relationship? 
He gets too lazy sometimes where I have to nag, and I hate being seen as a naggy wife. But just goes along with the job!

the best part? 
That we can talk about anything with each other, we're best friends and soul mates. I feel like I've known him all my life. And we both are crazy, weird, twisted individuals, so we have alot in common. :banana


----------



## C3P0 (Apr 10, 2006)

topher said:


> for singles
> how often do you date?
> Where do you meet your dates?
> what is the length of your longest relationship?
> ...


Haphazard, cant put a number on it. Never had a relationship before, but assuming there is a string of dates on a pleutonic relatoinship, than I would say just over a year. No romantic relationship.

I'm not sure I want a relationship because I need to get a stable income first, but obviously, I would want someone in my life that can understand me and that I can relate to, who would be attractive (olive-skin complexion and mixed) and not too fat or skinny. Where we could do fun things together now and then, and sort of escape from our own worlds by having a good-time. Like going to the zoo, movies, art gallery, etc...

I meet my dates through referral of friends, or through the internet. 
I like the internet because you can be direct with what you want or what you are looking for, and you know more about the other person by picture and profile, so I think it is cool.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

for singles:

*how often do you date? *
about 0 times every 17 years (at least, that is the scoreboard as of yet :b ).

*Where do you meet your dates? *
relationships i've been in were basically all from school.

*what is the length of your longest relationship? *
a little over a month I think.

*What are you looking for in a relationship? *
someone i can talk and share myself with. someone i can take comfort in, and who i'd like to think could take comfort in me. someone i look forward to seeing and can turn my day around simply with a smile or a warm gesture. lately, i've just been looking for some kind of connection, intimate or not.

*Have you ever tried internet dating? if so, what did you think?*
noope.


----------



## Lincolnradiocat (Dec 10, 2005)

for singles 
how often do you date? Once every few years.
Where do you meet your dates? Have any ideas for me?
what is the length of your longest relationship? Year and a half It was a wonderful experience, but sure caused a hell of a lot of pain when it ended.
What are you looking for in a relationship? Somebody who has basic values, A companion, A best friend.
Have you ever tried internet dating? if so, what did you think? One date resulted from the internet, it was not a match.
_________________


----------



## MixLove (Feb 1, 2006)

for singles
how often do you date?- Not much...I need too tho..

Where do you meet your dates? in person or online...(net is a bit easy to talk to people)

what is the length of your longest relationship?5 months

What are you looking for in a relationship?personality-Compassionate, honest, sense of humor, somewhat out-going,belief in God, and goal-oriented. Physical- Clean cut and tall...

Have you ever tried internet dating? if so, what did you think?
yes, I have...its cool if ur careful. Its easier than trying to talk 2 some1 in person.


----------



## Maseur Shado (Jun 7, 2005)

how often do you date? 
:haha 

Where do you meet your dates? 
:flush 

In other words, the sewers. Just like any self-respecting freak would do.

what is the length of your longest relationship? 
5 years, although it was really more like a circus noir

What are you looking for in a relationship?
:stu 

Have you ever tried internet dating? if so, what did you think?
If I could get a clone of Natalie Portman to use, I would do this AND meet them in person!


----------

